# Dendrobium victoria-reginae



## Paul (Aug 6, 2008)

The biggest bloom by now for this young plant (2 years old keiki)


----------



## NYEric (Aug 6, 2008)

Very well grown and bloomed. I think that's the best color I've seen ever.


----------



## Paul (Aug 6, 2008)

Sometimes the color is more or less pink. I don't now why (maybe pH ?)
Seems not to be light or temps as the color can be as strong in summer or in winter.
This plant blooms the whole year, there are other flowers or buds on other growths


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 6, 2008)

I need one of these -- but I need to know how to grow it 'cause I've killed one already.


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 7, 2008)

extremely nice colors, and great pict.!!!! Jean


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 7, 2008)

Fantastic pic.. Really brings out the vibrant colours..  oh, i did not know that this one is so free-flowering... Guess I have to get one as well..


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 7, 2008)

JeanLux said:


> extremely nice colors, and great pict.!!!! Jean



:clap: AWESOME - Gorgeous!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 7, 2008)

paphioboy said:


> Fantastic pic.. Really brings out the vibrant colours..  oh, i did not know that this one is so free-flowering... Guess I have to get one as well..



I think it might be too warm where you live.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 7, 2008)

Stunning color! :clap:


----------



## Heather (Aug 7, 2008)

I just recently got one and love it. Paul, yours is fabulous in color!


----------



## neo-guy (Aug 7, 2008)

That is one stunning photograph. Well done!


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 8, 2008)

> I think it might be too warm where you live.



Oh... :sob::sob:


----------



## Paul (Aug 8, 2008)

I grow it in a quite large (15cm = 6") pot, with rockwool (growcubes).
It's into the greenhouse, temperate (15 to 25°C = 59 to 77°F in winter and 15 to 35°C = 59 to 95°F in summer). Light is quite high, about 50 (winter) to 70% (summer) shade
It grows fast, but I think it's a very good one
I will post a photo soon when all flowers will be opened


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 8, 2008)

Wow, that is what you call vibrant!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 8, 2008)

Paul said:


> It's into the greenhouse, temperate (15 to 25°C = 59 to 77°F in winter and 15 to 35°C = 59 to 95°F in summer).



Thanks for the metric conversions!


----------



## Axel (Aug 12, 2008)

Breathtaking !! Very, very nice blue !! :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Fabrice (Aug 13, 2008)

Very nice color!!!:clap::drool:

My keiki grows well; thank you Paul!:rollhappy:


----------



## Paul (Aug 18, 2008)

Update in full bloom and the whole plant:


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 18, 2008)

I really need to learn how to grow these!!!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 19, 2008)

Excellent! How big (tall) are the growths? I have one, but I think it is too young to bloom.


----------



## Paul (Aug 19, 2008)

the growths are more than one foot tall (about 40cm high)
I just grow it in the greenhouse like my Catts (with less fertilizing), in rockwool. this plant seems to be easier grower with better blooms than the average of the species.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 19, 2008)

Definitely true, I was actually wondering if it's a hybrid!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 19, 2008)

Paul said:


> the growths are more than one foot tall (about 40cm high)
> I just grow it in the greenhouse like my Catts (with less fertilizing), in rockwool. this plant seems to be easier grower with better blooms than the average of the species.



Okay. Mine isn't quite that big, so maybe next year. Thanks.


----------

